# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  Καλώδιο utp για νέα εγκατάσταση τηλεφώνου

## paulk

Στο καταστημά μου έχουμε παλιά εγκατάσταση για το τηλέφωνο...τι utp και τι υλικά χρειάζεται να πάρω?
Το utp θα ξεκινάει απο το κουτί του οτε θα πηγαίνει μέσα και θα ενώνεται με μια σειρήνα τηλεφώνου..
https://electronicroom.eu/el/thlefvn...νη-ενταση.html

Απο εκεί θα πηγαίνει στο γραφείο που υπάρχουν ένα φαξ, δύο τηλέφωνα και το ρούτερ και απο εκεί φεύγει ένα καλώδιο και πάει στον  συναγερμό...
Για όλα αυτά τι θα χρειαστώ και πως θα γίνει η σύνδεση μεταξύ τους?

----------


## gchal

> Στο καταστημά μου έχουμε παλιά εγκατάσταση για το τηλέφωνο...τι utp και τι υλικά χρειάζεται να πάρω?
> Το utp θα ξεκινάει απο το κουτί του οτε θα πηγαίνει μέσα και θα ενώνεται με μια σειρήνα τηλεφώνου..
> https://electronicroom.eu/el/thlefvn...νη-ενταση.html
> 
> Απο εκεί θα πηγαίνει στο γραφείο που υπάρχουν ένα φαξ, δύο τηλέφωνα και το ρούτερ και απο εκεί φεύγει ένα καλώδιο και πάει στον  συναγερμό...
> Για όλα αυτά τι θα χρειαστώ και πως θα γίνει η σύνδεση μεταξύ τους?



Γιατί να βάλεις UTP βάλε το κανονικό τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο των 600 Ωμ σύνθετου αντίστασης και συνέδεσε τα όλα παράλληλα. Εκείνο που θα πρέπει να εξετάσεις με τον παροχέα της τηλεφωνικής γραμμής είναι άν τα σηκώνει όλα αυτά η γραμμή. Επίσης εφ'όσον έχεις και το ADSL θα πρέπει να καλύψεις με τα αντίστοιχα φίλτρα όλες τις συσκευές που θα έχεις επάνω στη γραμμή.

----------


## paulk

μπορείς να βάλεις ένα λινκ με το καλώδιο που προτείνεις ;;
αυτά που θέλω να συνδέσω είναι είδη συνδεμένα οπότε τα σηκώνει η γραμμή αλλά το καλώδιο παρα παρα πολύ παλιό και έχει διακόσια ενώματα.. τα φιλτράκια θα βάλω σε όλες τις συσκευές

----------


## gchal

'Οταν λέτε λινκ τι εννοήτε για την γραμμή του τηλεφώνου ??

----------


## paulk

link μια σελίδας που να δείχνει το καλώδιο που πρότεινες

----------


## gchal

Το καλώδιο αυτό είναι το κοινό τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο των 2 ή 4ρων ή 6 ζευγών. Το διαθέτουν όλες οι αποθήκες ηλεκτρολογικού υλικού.

----------


## paulk

αυτό εννοείς ;;
http://www.axd.gr/product_info.php?products_id=8381

----------


## gchal

Αυτό είναι για την  σύνδεση της κάθε συσκευής με το φίλτρο. Το καλώδιο παροχής είναι άλλο αυτό που έγραψα πιο πάνω.

----------


## paulk

αα γιατί νόμιζα οτι έλεγες αυτό που σου είπα.. λάθος κατάλαβα εγώ..
τι είναι καλύτερο να βάλω utp ή αυτο που προτείνεις ;;
την σειρήνα του τηλεφώνου  και τον συναγερμό θα τα συνδέσω απευθείας με το utp ή να το συνδέσω απο το πριζάκι με τέτοιο καλώδιο 
http://www.axd.gr/product_info.php?products_id=8381

----------


## gchal

Κοίταξε το παρακάτω link : http://www.ergo-tel.gr/index.php?cPath=342_524_893

----------


## krissgr

Αφού θα κάνεις νέα εγκατάσταση, για να είσαι έτοιμος για οποιοδήποτε μελλοντική αλλαγή του είδους της γραμμής ή ακόμα και μελλοντικών αλλαγών του χώρου σου θα πρότεινα την εξής λύση: Από την παροχή της γραμμής θα βάλεις ένα utp cat5 μέχρι σε κάποιο σημείο που θα οριστεί σαν κεντρικός πίνακας. Εκεί θα μπει και το router.Ότι άλλο καλώδιο βάλεις θα ξεκινήσει από εκεί και θα πάει στο σημείο που θες  (συναγερμός, φαξ κτλ). Καθε καλώδιο θα είναι ανεξάρτητο και όλα θα ενωθούν με τα κατάλληλα φίλτρα. Το είδος του καλωδίου καλό θα ήταν να είναι utp cat5 εκτός αν συντρέχει λόγος για κάποιο με μεγαλύτερη μηχανική αντοχή. Οι σειριακές  συνδέσεις έχουν εγκαταλειφθεί εδώ και χρόνια γιατί βγάζουν προβλήματα. Με το τρόπο που σου προτείνω καλύπτεις και τις νέες ευριζωνικές γραμμές του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## paulk

καλημέρα....ευχαριστώ για την απαντησή σου...
ο κεντρικός πίνακας που λες θα είναι η πρίζα τηλεφώνου ή υπάρχει κάποιο πινακάκι που μπορώ να βάλω;;
τα καλώδια που θα ξεκινάνε απο το πινάκα θα είναι και αυτά utp και θα καταλήγουν σε πριζάκι για να συνδεθούν φαξ κτλ ;;;
ή απο το πινακάκι θα βγάλω απλό τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο αυτό με τα βυσματάκια και θα πηγαίνει σε κάθε συσκευή ;;
φιλτράκια να πάρω ότι να ναι ή υπάρχει κάποια καλή μάρκα ;

----------


## krissgr

Μπορείς να βάλεις κάποιο κουτί κατανεμητή μέσα στον οποίο θα ενώσεις τα καλώδια. 
http://www.kafkas.gr/proionta/domime...1-132p_107062/

Θα πάρεις καλύτερα ,αν δεν έχεις , ένα splitter. Στην είσοδο του θα βάλεις την γραμμή κατευθείαν χωρίς να παρεμβληθεί τίποτα άλλο. Την έξοδο για το router θα τη πας στο router και την έξοδο για τη γραμμή θα τη βάλεις παράλληλα στις συσκευές  σου.
https://statheri.vodafone.gr/support...er-grammi-pstn

----------


## paulk

για να τα πάρουμε με την σειρά..
το utp απο το κουτί του οτέ μπαίνει μέσα στο μαγαζί και το πάω στον κατανεμητή ..
απο τον κατανεμητή βγάζω ένα utp και το πηγαίνω σε πριζάκι ... στο πριζάκι βάζω το splitter απο το οποίο θα δώσω απο την μια το ρουτερ και απο την άλλη θα βγάλω για τα 2 τηλέφωνα, τον εκτυπωτή και τον συναγερμό...
 σωστά το κατάλαβα ;;
την σειρήνα πως θα την συνδέσω ;;

εγώ σκέφτηκα το άλλο..
απο τον κατανεμητή να βγάλω 3 καλώδια utp
το πρώτο να πηγαίνει σε ένα πριζάκι και απο το πριζάκι να βγάλω ένα καλώδιο με φίλτρο και να το συνδέσω στην σειρήνα.
το δεύτερο να πηγαίνει στον συναγερμο και μέσα στον συνγαρμό να βάλω το φίλτρο..
και το τρίτο να πηγαίνει στο γραφείο σε ενα πριζακι, στο πριζακι να συνδέσω το splitter και να ΄βαλω το ρουτερ, τα δυο τηλέφωνα και τον εκτυπωτή..
... απλά στο utp μπορώ να βάλω βύσμα rj11;;
στον κατανεμητή συνδέω το καλώδιο του οτε και μετά βγάζω όσα καλώδια θέλω; (ενώνονται μεταξύ τους οι επαφές του κατανεμητή; )
τι είναι πιο σωστό να κάνω ;

----------


## krissgr

Από τον ΟΤΕ πας στην είσοδο του  splitter απ ευθείας . Τη μια έξοδο του splitter την πας στο router. Την άλλη έξοδο την πάς στις συσκευές σου (fax - σειρήνα - τηλέφωνο ) παράλληλα χωρίς έξτρα φίλτρα, γιατί τον διαχωρισμό τον κάνει το spliter. Όλες αυτές τις ενώσεις τις κάνεις μεσα στον κατανεμητή για να είναι προστατευμένες. Από το utp που θα πας στο γραφείο  θα χρειαστείς τα 2 απο τα 4 ζευγάρια που θα τα βάλεις σε 2 ξεχωριστά πριζάκια. Το ένα ζευγάρι θα το συνδέσεις στην έξοδο του spliter (αυτή που είναι για το router συνήθως αναγράφεται σαν modem ) και το άλλο ζευγάρι στην άλλη έξοδο του splitter μαζί με τα καλώδια από τον συναγερμό - σειρήνα κτλ. Οπότε στο ένα πριζάκι θα βάλεις το router και στο άλλο τα τηλέφωνα σου το φαξ αν είναι κοντά. Αν κάπου υπάρχει φίλτρο άστο απλός δεν χρειάζεται να πάρεις καινούρια. Για κάθε καινούρια θέση που θα χρειαστείς θα περνάς ενα νέο καλώδιο μέχρι τον καρανεμητή και θα το συνδέσεις με τα προηγούμενα. Οπότε όλες οι ενώσεις θα είναι σε ένα μέρος και σε περίπτωση βλάβης θα έχεις ένα σημείο να ελέγξεις.

----------


## paulk

Καλημέρα ...κάτσε γιατί είμαι πόντιος εγω...
Μέσα στον κατανεμητή θα βάλω το splitter?
Και το καλωδιο απο τον οτε πως θα το συνδέσω στο splitter θα βάλω βύσμα στο καλώδιο ή θα ανοίξω το splitter και θα τα ενώσω ?? 
Το splitter έχω ακούσει οτι μπορεί να σηκώσει μέχρι 3 συσκευές..

----------


## krissgr

Το splitter θα το βάλεις μεσα στον κατανεμητή γιατί αν θες κάποια στιγμή να βάλεις αλλού το router θα είναι πολυ ποιο έυκολο και δεύτερον και ποιο βασικό μεσα στον κατανεμητή θα γίνεται ο διαχωρισμός data και voice οπότε τα σήματα θα κυκλοφορούν στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο καθαρά  (σε ενα ζευγάρι μόνο Internet και σε ένα ζευγάρι μόνο τηλέφωνο και δεν θα χρειάζεται καμία αλχημεία για να λειτουργούν όλα σωστά.

----------


## paulk

ωραία...το σχήμα που έλαβα είναι σωστό;;
απο το splitter μπορώ να βγάλω όσα καλώδια θέλω, δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα ;;
στον κατανεμητή πως θα  χωρέσει το splitter ;

----------


## DiViDi

Καλησπέρα.

Χωρίς να είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος με την μικρή εμπειρία που έχω θα σου πρότεινα το εξής που είναι κατα την γνώμη και απο τα πιο βασικά κομμάτια και εφόσον
είναι επαγγελματικός χώρος που απο την σειρήνα μαλλόν αφορά βιομηχανικό χώρο, καλό είναι να το κάνεις μια φορά σωστά παρα να έχεις συνέχεια προβλήματα.

Δώσε βαρύτητα στην γραμμή που έρχεται απο το κουτί του ΟΤΕ ( χαλυβδινό, πλαστικό, χωνεύτο κτλ) Το καλώδιο που θα βάλεις να είναι 
*UTP Cat6 ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟΥ ΧΩΡΟ* ( έχει μαυρο χρώμα και είναι σκληρό) ή *PET 62* ( μαυρο χρώμα, πιο χοντρό και πιο σκληρό)
το ένα κοστιζει ~0,40€/μ και το άλλο ~0,65€.

Για την εσωτερική συνδεσμολογια ακολούθησε τις οδηγίες των υπόλοιπων.
Σε περίπτωση που χρειαστεί να κάνεις κάποια ένωση μην ματίσεις τα καλώδια, βάλε "βατραχάκια" UY της 3M http://www.pilianidis.gr/ProductDeta...fb12bfb01.aspx

----------


## DiViDi

http://www.kafkas.gr/proionta/kalodi...-cablel_94673/

----------


## paulk

Ωραία..ευχαριστώ για την απαντηση σου..
Σήμερα θα πάρω τα υλικά και το ΣΚ θα τα περάσω..
πρίζα και splitter να πάρω κάποια συγκεκριμένη μάρκα ή ότι να ναι ;;
Στον κατανεμητή σε κάθε επαφή πόσα καλώδια μπορώ να βάλω??

----------

